# study groups?



## jim_ (Jun 21, 2011)

Just curious...

After studying for the EIT exam on our own, a few of us from the review course got together and had some group study sessions (cramming) with pizza and loads of problems.

I found this very helpful, as we could help each other in weak areas, share and review our strong areas, and alleviate the stress level.

I am hoping there would be interest in a similar group for the Electrical Power PE exam.

Everyone could bring different experience to the group, and possibly various study materials could be reviewed,

I know I cannot afford to purchase all of the resources I would like to have handy....though I possibly I have some you would like to use also...

I haven't committed to a test date yet, nor started studying, but would like to hear if there is any interest in the Pittsburgh, PA or Youngstown, Ohio areas.

So how about starting a thread about study groups?

Post your state, intended test date, discipline, and whatever other info. We don't have to go it alone!


----------



## working on PE (Sep 16, 2011)

jim_ said:


> Just curious...
> After studying for the EIT exam on our own, a few of us from the review course got together and had some group study sessions (cramming) with pizza and loads of problems.
> 
> I found this very helpful, as we could help each other in weak areas, share and review our strong areas, and alleviate the stress level.
> ...




Yes I am interested in this study group. My state is NJ, and am planning to write PE in next spring but wanted to start preparing from now. Please let me know further details.

Thank You


----------



## Callan74 (Sep 16, 2011)

Denver, CO Civil Transportation PE Oct 2011. I am in the School of PE starting this weekend (Sep 17) and for the next 5. I also try to study Tues, Wed, Thurs nights after work.


----------



## Momen (Oct 12, 2011)

Any body is interested after work for PE Geotechnical or PE Transportation

Please call me 404-546-1166 . I am in Atlanta.Georgia


----------



## khadijah (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking for study group

Electrical Engineering Power PE, April 2012 exam date, Chicago IL


----------



## Atlasflasher (Feb 19, 2012)

Taking the PE A/E Exam in April 2012 in NJ. I did have one person interested in study group from PA. If anyone in the Philadelphia/Camden County NJ area interested please email at [email protected]


----------



## working on PE (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello khadijah,

I am interested in group study and I am preparing for PE - Electrical engineering - Power exam. Can you please let me know if you are interested?


----------



## naveentera (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi khadijah and Pavitra..

I would like to join PE-Electrical Power study group. I am plannign to take exam in Oct 2012. Please let me know if you are interested --Thanks Naveen


----------



## doast2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,

Anybody interested to form a study group for PE - Civil. I'm in the Birmingham, Alabama area.


----------



## doast2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,

Anybody interested to form a study group for PE - Civil. I'm in the Birmingham, Alabama area. You can text me at 205-790-6372


----------



## soma (Jul 17, 2012)

naveentera said:


> Hi khadijah and Pavitra..
> 
> I would like to join PE-Electrical Power study group. I am plannign to take exam in Oct 2012. Please let me know if you are interested --Thanks Naveen


Little late to join but still wanted to know if there is any study group in NJ area for PE - Power which I could join. I am taking the test in October.


----------



## working on PE (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello,

I am staying near DC and I am interested in group study for PE-Power. Please let me know if anyone is interested.

Soma, Naveen

We can do online group study too since we are far from each other. Let me know your contact details if you are interesed.

Thanks


----------



## soma (Jul 25, 2012)

Pavitra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am staying near DC and I am interested in group study for PE-Power. Please let me know if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Pavitra, sent you my contact details. Let me know how can we start. Thanks


----------



## ajosh (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in sacrametno, california and taking Civil PE exam with Structural PM in October 2012. Anyone intrested in study group, if nothing else we can excahnge emails and shre information.


----------



## Momen (Sep 6, 2012)

I am in Atlanta, Any body is interested after work for PE, Water Resource, PE Geotechnical or PE Transportation,

Please call me 404-546-1166 or email me at [email protected].


----------



## passthecivilPE (Sep 18, 2012)

Study groups are critical for preparing yourself for this exam - make your best attempt to attend a study group (even if it's a long drive) in the weeks leading up to the exam. The feedback from people walking out of the exam on test day is always better from those who studied in a well organized, dedicated study group. If you are afraid that the group will not study what you want to learn, then discuss this with them up front, and structure your meetings so you get the most out of your time with the group; perhaps that means working several agreed-upon problems before each meeting, or maybe presenting a long, detailed prolem to the group. Your results will be determined by your dedication - study hard, study smart, and pass the civil PE!

Best of luck!

passthecivilPE

www.passthecivilPE.com - Special Discount NOW on the new passthecivilPE Guide Book


----------

